# Raleigh Gun Show this weekend!



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't forget, there is one of the Dixie Gun and Knife Classic shows this weekend in Raleigh at the fairgrounds.

dixiegunandknifeshow.com


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Won't see me there. Drive to Raleigh, pay admission, jacked up prices, and the saying, "Too many freaks, not enough circuses" always runs through my head when I attend any gun show at the fair grounds. I'll stick to the local shops and the internet for my purchases.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

You can look at guns for free at your local shop. The admission is worth it to look at some of the freaks! :anim_lol:

If you're looking for new stuff or "black guns", there probably won't be too many deals to be found. But I like looking through the junk trying to find something I didn't know I needed. I'll be at my local show on Sunday.


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, mostly overpriced stuff now for sure. I actually got lucky last time and stumbled upon a new Kahr PM40 for almost a couple hundred less than usual. But there were the other things like the guy walking around with a box of P-Mag AR15 mags for like $40 a piece. You can still find them around for ~$19 now. I'm sure he probably sold a good number of them, which is sad. Lot's of people getting ripped off for sure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Unfortunately a lot of people go into gun shows assuming that because they are at a show, they're going to automatically get a good deal; which we all know is not the case. I'm not saying you can't find a deal at a show, but it is rare since so many people are willing to pay whatever jacked up price the vendors put on the guns and the vendors know this. You have to do your homework before you go, don't let the cash in your wallet start burning a hole in your pants, and stick to what you planned on spending; even if it means leaving empty handed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

kev74 said:


> You can look at guns for free at your local shop. The admission is worth it to look at some of the freaks! :anim_lol:


Heck yes! That's the only reason I even go!  :smt083


----------



## wjbeasleyjr (Jan 16, 2009)

i picked up a S&W M&P .40 compact for about $60 less that what my local store priced me on it.

I found a couple a little cheaper online, but by the time you figure in shipping to ffl and a transfer fee, you're right back at the same price...


----------

